# DirecTV2PC and Multiple DVR's



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

I have 4 HR2X DVR's. When I first set up DirecTV2PC each of the 4 were listed by RID number or some other cryptic number. I randomly chose one of them.

Now when I start the application back up I am automatically connected to that DVR. How do I get the option of choosing which DVR I want to watch? I don't want to be tied to 1 DVR since I may want to watch content from any one of the 4.

thanks,
Murray


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Menu- System Setup- Server


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

as dave said, and if you only have RID numbers, you can easily tell which is which by going to each receiver and pushing the Dash button on the remote. That will bring up a box with the last few digits of the RID number.


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

Grentz said:


> as dave said, and if you only have RID numbers, you can easily tell which is which by going to each receiver and pushing the Dash button on the remote. That will bring up a box with the last few digits of the RID number.


Thanks dave29 and Grentz. I know I can get the RID numbers from the units, but I was looking for a way to rename them within the app to a more easily recognized name.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

MurrayW said:


> Thanks dave29 and Grentz. I know I can get the RID numbers from the units, but I was looking for a way to rename them within the app to a more easily recognized name.


You can't do that from within the App.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

MurrayW said:


> Thanks dave29 and Grentz. I know I can get the RID numbers from the units, but I was looking for a way to rename them within the app to a more easily recognized name.


There is a place to name each dvr under the setup menu for network, called location IIRC.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> There is a place to name each dvr under the setup menu for network, called location IIRC.


Is this on the menu for the STB or on the computer?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

captainjrl said:


> Is this on the menu for the STB or on the computer?


It's on the DVR, but with the different versions of software, I think it has come & gone, and will return, so you may not see it now.
It has been under the network in setup and moved to location in another version.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

captainjrl said:


> Is this on the menu for the STB or on the computer?


On each DVR.

After they all have unique names, the menu in the Directv2PC app has a place to pick receiver and you'll see that unique name + the RID for each receiver


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

I have three HR2X's (one of which is not on the network). For some reason, I cannot see one of the (networked) HR2X's.

Is there a fix?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Try rebooting the problem DVR, going into the Network Setup and choosing "Connect Now."


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> On each DVR.
> 
> After they all have unique names, the menu in the Directv2PC app has a place to pick receiver and you'll see that unique name + the RID for each receiver


I went through the menu on 2 of my DVR's and never found anything that would let me name the DVR. Is this on the current software or as veryoldschool mentions it was on a previous version but is no longer there.

thanks,
Murray


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MurrayW said:


> I went through the menu on 2 of my DVR's and never found anything that would let me name the DVR. Is this on the current software or as veryoldschool mentions it was on a previous version but is no longer there.
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


I think you're caught in between, since you "will see it" in one of the next releases. It was there, and then came the national release and then a "quickie" second national [to fix some things] and now we're in another test cycle, so you should see it [hopefully] in the next national.


----------

